# Technivorm feldgrind settings advice



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Bought a Moccamaster select a couple of weeks ago and been experimenting with grind size. Just wondering what feldgrind (mark 1) settings people are using with the Moccamaster. I'm using Filtropa papers

Any advice much appreciated

Thanks

Chris


----------

